# Retreiving very old Yahoo Messenger messages



## pikkusarkar (Feb 26, 2018)

The reason for joining this forum is to get quite a proper solution for a very simple problem.

I had been using Yahoo Messenger from the year 2003. And I would like to get some old conversation with my friends in the year 2003. As the data is very old, generally the data is unavailable in the archives. At least even after a lot of hard work, I am unable to find those conversations. Can someone give me an accurate way by which I can get those old conversations.

If the details are to be sent to some specific mail-id kindly specify that id 
(please give those mail-id where someone replies from the other end).

I have queried about this problem from various tech savvy people around me, and I was unable to get the result from those bla bla solutions. 

Kindly give me a solution by which I can get back those conversations, which are very-very important for me.

Regards,
ARNAB.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Check here:

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN15130.html

If you can't find it there, not sure who else can help.. Write to Yahoo... I guess


----------



## pikkusarkar (Feb 26, 2018)

I would look for solutions in a forum only when I have gone through all the easier solutions.

As I told, I have already tried these methods which doesn't really gives me the solution of my problem.

Is there any specific mail-id?

I am not really looking for a "google it" kind of solution, which I have already done.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not an endorsement, but it's up to you: Yahoo Message Archive Decoder - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------

